# anodizing aluminum



## pwell (Oct 29, 2001)

Here are some intersting links on how to anodize aluminum. Some people with lathes may be intersted in having their own parts anodized.

<A HREF="http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/anodize.shtml" TARGET=_blank>
http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/anodize.shtml[/url] http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html 

The second link has lots of nice pics.

Have fun!


----------

